
Git Hot Tips - wesbos
http://wesbos.com/git-hot-tips/
======
josephorjoe
Nice collection. How did I not know about git log --oneline?

And shortlog -sn is amusing. Looks like I need to make 33 more commits to take
over second place in the commit race on my primary project. lol.

